# Ofna Tire Truer



## jcjohns91107 (May 1, 2006)

Does anybody have a pdf of a wiring diagram for the Ofna automatice tire truer? I bought one from some guy on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> and when I hooked it up the wheel spins but the drive screw for the cutter does move, so the blade just stays there and doesn't move. I opened it up and can't see that anything is disconnected but if I had a wiring diagram I could check the wiring.


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

I have the some truer and have heard of lot motor Problems with the motor that powers the cutter most of the guys I have converted it to the hand crank like the one from hudy both models are obout the same .You can get part from hudy to fit . sorry if this does not help


----------



## jcjohns91107 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for your feedback. I'm going to ship it off to OFNA and see what they quote me to fix it. Maybe I'll look at the Huddy part if OFNA wants an arm and a leg to fix.


----------

